# Grilled Steelhead Trout



## flagold (Nov 28, 2010)

The answer to the most tender beef you'll ever eat off a grill may just be steelhead trout, marinated in Greek salad dressing (not the ones with feta cheese mixed in (burns).  Marinade is simple, and for the grill I use a single mesquite chip (Cobb grill).  The fish is dusted with Blackened Redfish Seafood Magic (your choice of the source).  Salmon will still taste like salmon, but for some reason the steelhead goes to a beef flavor and I've served this at many different functions with great results.

How to do on a small grill:

[youtube:1679mwi9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBkU6X2APYU[/youtube:1679mwi9]

Best of luck and hello to the forum!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice job welcome to the forum


----------



## TimBear (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a good lookin fish dinner! Job well done!


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, and I have to say you sure know how to make an entrance!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 29, 2010)

Great job Matt...like your YouTube's.


----------



## flagold (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome all.  I have looked at some of the forum and there are some great grill cooks here for sure!

Best of luck with your grilling favorites.

Matt


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and great job on the grilled salmon.


----------



## dominicleckie (Aug 10, 2011)

Grilled steelhead trout is a real treat, the taste is more like the most tender beef you've ever tasted when done this way. It tastes just good as it sounds. I made this for a date one time and it was a wonderful hit.


----------

